# Spanish site



## Tickety (Mar 27, 2013)

So we've finally joined Facts after quite a while.
Not sure if this is being posted correctly or in the right place as it's the first on here.

Prompted after searching for ideas for a site in Spain for two or three months from January 2014.
No conclusions yet, so thought it might be an idea to ask if anyone can recommend a good site.
Preferably Gibraltar to Almeria area for the sun, with wi-fi & a reasonable price.

Any suggestions will be welcome.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Welcome,

This is a nice place.. We stayed for a few days on way back from Morocco...
http://www.campinglabellavista.com/

They do deals on longstay.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

tonka said:


> Welcome,
> 
> This is a nice place.. We stayed for a few days on way back from Morocco...
> http://www.campinglabellavista.com/
> ...


The website indicates there is TV on the pitch. Does this include English TV as the new satellites will likely render 85cms dishes and below useless?


----------



## Littlebt (May 19, 2012)

*Bella Vista*

I'll second Tonkas recommendation and right on the beech plus everything you need with lots of facilities and Bars,Shoping,Restaurants within 5/10 minutes walk.

At present you can get all the Sky channels on 85cm dish, with a card or the usual Freeview channels.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

I can recommend this site as I know others will .

http://www.campingtorredelmar.com/inicio.php

Its east of Malaga just off A7 in Torre del Mar just a few minutes walk from the the town centre that has everything you need.
Lots of bars shops great restaurants and an ever improving seafront already with blue badge status.
I have stayed there once but have a house 20km inland so know the area and town well.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Bella Vista*



Littlebt said:


> At present you can get all the Sky channels on 85cm dish, with a card or the usual Freeview channels.


True but not for much longer when the new satellite comes on stream next month or shortly thereafter. I was wondering whether the piped TV to the pitch included some English channels.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

BrianJP said:


> I can recommend this site as I know others will .
> 
> http://www.campingtorredelmar.com/inicio.php
> 
> ...


It's an excellent site in a brilliant location. The toilet block was a bit antiquated requiring you to put all toilet paper in a bin. Yuk! One of the blocks was being renovated when I was there last year so hopefully things will have improved. I would go there again.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Mike48 said:


> tonka said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome,
> ...


Unfortunatly I was unable to try the TV feed, believe it or not for a man who was in the Satellite business before Murdoch, I didnt have an "f" plug with me and the local Chinese shop did not have any.. The odds of that must be staggering.. 

I was told that there were a few Uk channels available. Others were using their dishes and I did help manually align an 85cm Oyster dish that had a software issue..

Nice location on the beach, easy walk / ride to a few local villages and towns along the front. Supermarket almost across the road. We are back there next March for a rally over 3 weeks.. Should be fun... lol

The site has recently had a complete refurb, Toilet block is 5 star. All pitches have water, grey waste point, 16amp electric and Tv point. Slight slope so you will need blocks on one side...


----------



## lucylocket (Jan 13, 2012)

*Torre del MAR*

Were here now & piped tv ok but no english. Huge dishes on site says it all, nice place


----------



## the-teuchters (Oct 5, 2010)

http://www.cortijosanmiguel.com/

A hidden gem near Nerja. It does not have a pub, or a club, or a shop. It does have camping under the avocado trees (pick your own!) a little allotment..... pick your own of whatever fruit/veg is growing at the time (for a small donation), hens for fresh eggs, a friendly atmosphere, free wi-fi, spotless showers & toilets, washing machine.

Winter months the motorhomers/caravaners are here and in the summer they run a summer school for children.

Need a big dish for tv.

Bus for town 5 mins walk, lovely farmhouse restaurant next door, 5 mins walk to the beach, hotel with swimming pool across the road.

If you like all singing all dancing sites this won't be for you, but if you like it a little 'rustic' laid back & informal you'll love it

Mrs T (currently browsing motorhomefacts, in the rain @ cortijo san miguel!!!)


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Torre del MAR*



lucylocket said:


> Were here now & piped tv ok but no english. Huge dishes on site says it all, nice place


By here do you mean camping bellavista or camping torre del mar?


----------



## grout20 (Aug 28, 2006)

Cortijosanmiguel sounds a nice and relaxing place Mrs T !

How long have you / are you staying there? Just passing through? What is the nightly rate?

Questions questions! :roll: 

Have fun
John


----------



## the-teuchters (Oct 5, 2010)

grout20 said:


> Cortijosanmiguel sounds a nice and relaxing place Mrs T !
> 
> How long have you / are you staying there? Just passing through? What is the nightly rate?
> 
> ...


 Hi John......been here a couple of months. 270 euros a month. Nightly rate is 18 euros for MH + 2 + electric.

Weather is set fair for the next week......happy days!

 MrsT


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

When you look at pricing you need to take into account the cost of electricity, as most sites, charge for this on a meter for long stay customers.

The norm is around €.30 to €.35 per KWh, which doesn't sound much but it can mount up and it can get pretty cold in the evenings.



Pete 8)


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi

We stayed here http://www.campingsureuropa.es/
Ab...tayed there 3 nights under ACSI.
Cheers
DJM


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Where has my post gone ?



http://www.campingsureuropa.es/

have a look at this site. We stayed here 3 nights.

Cheers

DJM


----------



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

If your after the best Spanish weather for your planned winter trip you need go no further south than the area around Benidorm and Alicanti. As you move further south from here the temperature does not change that much but there is a likelihood of more rain due to the Atlantic weather systems. You save on Fuel costs too.


----------



## oly (Jan 27, 2011)

DJMotorhomer said:


> Where has my post gone ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We had a couple of nights at this site to see Gib on our way back from Morocco. Lovely clean site, hot showers handy for Gib, taxi at reception no problem. Downside!!!!! pelted with frozen eggs the morning we left. We were lucky no damage but some vans had. Another downside. No dogs.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Thats an upside!!


----------



## oly (Jan 27, 2011)

Wash your mouth out 8O :lol:


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I would second (third?) the Bella Vista site, stayed there last week. Everything is very new, trees are mostly yet to grow but in January that would be a bonus. 

Though you might want to take on board what philippft said about the weather - that's certainly been our experience this year from January to April.


----------



## grout20 (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi JWW,

Re Bella Vista, can you give an idea of the monthly cost. all in?

Thanks!

John


----------



## grout20 (Aug 28, 2006)

JWW,
Sorry! ... just looked at their web site. 
Looks like 550 Euros per month including leccy?
John
  :roll: :roll:


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

sideways said:


> Thats an upside!!


Sad person they are better than most people!


----------



## zedman (Dec 21, 2012)

Sad person they are better than most people![/quote]

second that pal


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Grout20 - we only stayed 1 night! At €24. I did mention that on here, recommending the site, and someone mentioned a discount code? (didn't say what it was, mind you!)


----------



## lucylocket (Jan 13, 2012)

*Re: Torre del MAR*



Mike48 said:


> lucylocket said:
> 
> 
> > Were here now & piped tv ok but no english. Huge dishes on site says it all, nice place
> ...


Sorry was Torre del Mar & just discovered that on my avtex tv if you press audio you can change to english.


----------



## lucylocket (Jan 13, 2012)

*Re: Torre del MAR*



Mike48 said:


> lucylocket said:
> 
> 
> > Were here now & piped tv ok but no english. Huge dishes on site says it all, nice place
> ...


Torre del Mar, sorry


----------

